# immigration lawyer in BKK



## teruterubozu (Mar 21, 2012)

Dear Forum Members,

My boyfriend and I want to immigrate from the Netherlands to Bangkok. My boyfriend has his own company already in the Netherlands. We want to move to Bangkok and continue our business there and start up our new company together. Please can someone advice us what the procedure would be. We already found an apartment and ready to move to Bangkok. 

We won’t really make profit yet the first year and we work from home. Is it possible to stay there without a work permit if we can proof we have enough income to support ourselves?

We are looking for advice and/or a good lawyer to help us further.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Folks:

I would suggest that before you talk to a lawyer you do a little investigating on your own. 

Review the two links below: 1) Royal Thai Embassy Netherlands, and, 2) Thailand's Board of Investments. 

These links should provide good and specific information concerning the legal requirements for opening, and operating, a business within Thailand, along with the visa requirements.

1) Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Kingdom of Thailand : : Hague

2) ○ BOI : The Board of Investment of Thailand


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Obtain a non-immigrant 'B' - one year - multiple entry in Amsterdam (easier than The Hague).
You can get the documents: invitation letter stating that you need a non-B for business purposes + company registration (usually the lawyer's company) + ID-copy of the registered person. This service will cost you THB 3,000 - THB 5,000 per visa.

Setting up a business is allowed, but as soon as it starts to look like work/labor, be carefull!!

My advise:
Contact a lawyer/consultant, take care of the correct visa and as soon as you arrive in Thailand, visit the lawyer in order to arrange next steps. 

Some lawyers or consultants:
Thailand Business Visa | Sunbelt Legal Advisors
Premier International's Legal Service Guide
Thailand Lawyer, Attorney, Solicitor - Property, Business, Family, Visa - Siam Legal US UK AUS


----------



## teruterubozu (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for the replies.

I also read tho, you can stay in Thailand for one year if you have a proof of a Thai bank account with at least THB 800.000? Is this correct, do you know?


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

teruterubozu said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> I also read tho, you can stay in Thailand for one year if you have a proof of a Thai bank account with at least THB 800.000? Is this correct, do you know?


You need to be minimum 50 years old for this which covers the one year non-immigrant "retirement" visa.


----------



## teruterubozu (Mar 21, 2012)

Mweiga said:


> You need to be minimum 50 years old for this which covers the one year non-immigrant "retirement" visa.


From this website, that option is not really for the retirement visa tho. Or do I understand it wrong? (sorry the link is in Dutch)

www(dot)thailandtotaal(dot)nl/paspoort-en-visum-voor-thailand


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

If they're talking about THB 800,000 in a Thai bank-account or an income of THB 65,000 per month (or a mix), they're talking about a *retirement visa*. If that is not mentioned in the website mentioned in your post.......forget this website.........
You're right..........they mention THB 800,000 but they don't mention that it is specifically for a retirement visa. 
In case of a *marriage-visa* the financial requirement is THB 400,000 in a Thai bank account or a monthly income of THB 40,000 or a mix. 

BUT.......if you would like to start a business and operate it legally, forget the retirement visa and since you're not married to a Thai (I suppose), forget the marriage visa also. 

So, you're depending on a* non-immigrant 'B' - m.e. - one year visa*. Of course there are more possibilities, but a non-B is the only visa in your case which is needed to possibly apply for a work permit.


----------

